# Drip Tray



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hiya, have any owners successfully plumbed in their drip trays yet? I know it is not that big an issue on the L1 but it is on the Strega! Talking of which, I am the proud owner of my L1 again. When I realised it was still just sitting there, Reiss and I spoke about it and hey presto! My only trouble is space but at some point I hope to put them side by side. Longer term, my son will be the beneficiary of the Witch as he loves using her. In the meantime, I have packaged her up and sent her down to coffeechap to have a play with. I wanted someone to test her in a way I cannot, and I believe he can!

Interestingly, after 3 or 4 weeks of playing with her, the shots she was pulling at the end were of nicer taste than the initial shots on the L1. That is probably just down to me and remembering of course, although one thing I must say is that the Strega does have an enormour basket for a double and invites 18 to 20 gms with ease. I am going to play with dosing over the weekdn and even though not recommended by R, play with 16, then compare it to 17 and 18 gms. Has anyone else done this yet and found a difference. I think Reiss has a name for this approach but i9n the interests of science.........!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Well, playing around this morning, I started off dosing at 18 gms, altered the gring slightly coarser.....was a choker. Dropped it to 17 gms a little coarser, way way over extracted. Went to 16 gms and had to play with the grind. It is still not quite right as the pre-infusion is taking slightly too long for my liking, the pour slightly to slow, and a soggy puck.

So, thats that experiment over!


----------

